

Date Raped by Rails? (A startup recipe) - briandear
http://blog.icouch.me/the-icouch-recipe

======
_pius
Don't describe some technology issue as rape; it's insensitive and completely
unnecessary.

~~~
briandear
You're right. Completely insensitive. Way out of line. We must all strive to
sterilize the discourse to a level that is sensitive to every possible
iteration of sensitivity. Mustn't ever joke about anything so sensitive.
Perhaps laws ought to be proposed.

~~~
_pius
_Perhaps laws ought to be proposed._

Or perhaps you should become a better writer. Invoking rape here wasn't
particularly clever or interesting ... just gratuitous.

~~~
carmen
2nd order derivative reflexive-properism is gratuitous

